# cabochon?



## RAdams (Dec 12, 2009)

I just learned yesterday what this word actually means. It is a reference to the cut, or finish. A cabochon(sp) is a "gem" or whatever that is smooth instead of faceted. 


Anyway... just thought i would share!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't say I've even heard that word before.  Where'd you hear it?


----------



## RAdams (Dec 12, 2009)

I may have misspelled it. I have an Arkansas High school Diploma! 

Cabuchon maybe? Something like that. I have seen it on several sites. Ariz. Sil I think uses it. I actually learned the proper meaning watching Antique road show. A lady was having a bracelet appraised. The HUGE Sapphire was cabuchon cut.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2009)

RAdams said:


> I may have misspelled it. I have an Arkansas High school Diploma!
> 
> Cabuchon maybe? Something like that. I have seen it on several sites. Ariz. Sil I think uses it. I actually learned the proper meaning watching Antique road show. A lady was having a bracelet appraised. The HUGE Sapphire was cabuchon cut.



You had it right the first time, Cabochon or Cabachon  
A cabochon or cabachon, from the Middle French caboche (head), is a gemstone which has been shaped and polished as opposed to faceted. The resulting form is usually a convex top with a flat bottom.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lots of uses for them, but i tend to make them for my Bottle-stoppers.


----------



## btboone (Dec 13, 2009)

The shape looks like a hot blob of glass that falls and hits a flat surface.  They are a bit trickier to hang onto since they don't have defined girdles.


----------



## Druid (Dec 13, 2009)

I was a rockhound prior to turning pens and still enjoy lapidary as a hobby.  Cabachons or "cabs" as they are commonly referred are a lot of fun to make whether you use precious stones or out of some quartz or rock found on a trip or in your yard.   Moonstones and amber make some very increadible cabs.


----------

